# I don't know if I ever posted this but...



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Here you go!










I was doodling this during Organic Chemistry this past spring, and liked how it looked. 

I used to want to be an artist, but I was never the most creative person so biology was the way to go for me, but I still love to draw from time to time. 

What do you think? Critiques? Comments?

EDIT: Just wanted to add that before this, I hadn't drawn for over two years. I still haven't picked up my SLR. Art/photography was really NOT the right major for me to go into. >.<


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

hehehe it's funny, it has a kissing face =3=

But it's still a nice drawing xD


----------



## seljic (May 20, 2011)

Organic Chemistryyyyy.... -whimpers-

I like your doodle though =)


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow, you got the fins just right!


----------

